# When do the Catfish start biting again??



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to get back on the Bear River and start fishing for catfish. I have always fished them in the mid and late summer. I was curious as when they start biting again, and what to use??


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Catfish are always biting..

As the water temperature warms the fishing seems to get better for the wiskery fish. I've found June to be a good catfishing month.

Try minnows, cut bait and nightcrawlers. Cats will usually take any of these given the opportunity. I've also caught cats on lures, stinkbaits, and liver.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They are biting right now. Find the DEEP holes. :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally use shrimp or chicken liver. If the weather continues to warm as it is then I would say go for it now.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lehi said:


> I personally use shrimp or chicken liver. If the weather continues to warm as it is then I would say go for it now.


+1 on the shrimp. That stuff you buy at Wallmart in the bag for Catfish, Hmmmm not so good.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had good luck for cats @ Utah lake this time of year draggin a weightless worm around the flats by the phrag that is growing in the water. I think the cats like to hang out by the little fish schools in the reeds. They dont bite and run like in the summer but once you get um hooked they set there shoulders. 8)


----------

